# no more train shows?



## packnrat (Feb 26, 2014)

why are there no more train / hobby expos in northern ca any more?
san mateo, cow place, cal expo, lesser venues?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Maybe because you didn't buy enough stuff at the last show.


----------



## packnrat (Feb 26, 2014)

can not even remember the last show. (been years). except i did drop a lot of ca$h there.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

packnrat said:


> why are there no more train / hobby expos in northern ca any more?
> san mateo, cow place, cal expo, lesser venues?


You're not looking. I just googled two shows, one in Roseville, the other sonoma county fair grounds. That took one minute of my day for something I won't need. You own me a dollar.


----------



## ncng (Sep 29, 2011)

Return on investment. It is very costly to put on a show, especially in the San Francisco area where it is extremely expensive. Our model railroad club is currently putting on a show in rural WA state. The venue supports about 170 tables. The venue costs us $1600 for 2 days plus $6 per table. On top of that we have to pay for a million dollar liability policy. Then there is the advertising in model magazines, advertising in the local papers, flyers at other shows, mailings to potential sellers. Organizing the event takes months. We have to set up and tear down. We are a not-for-profit. All the workers are volunteers. If we had to pay the workers, we would lose money on the event. With all the time it takes, we are valuing our time at pennies an hour. I have suggested in the past that all the club members donate what the club will get from the show instead of expending all of our time. That suggestion hasn't gotten very far. If our current president should ever leave, I suspect nobody else will put out all the time and effort that he has to put on the show every 6 months.

David


----------



## Locodub (Nov 18, 2013)

My club recently made the decision to cut out our July show, and just host our February show. We do attend another show in November. We sell items at our 8 open houses as well, giving us ten opportunities per year to make some money and spread the word about the club. 
The time and labor involved in setting up before and cleaning up after versus the profitability of this event lead us to decide not to host it this year. It was the last Sunday in July normally, and has historically lower attendance than the February show. Summer is a difficult time for most organizations, people are going on vacations or spending time outside, so attendance is down, and revenue is affected similarly. 
Hopefully you'll be able to find some shows to attend, great place to get a good deal and meet people who share the hobby.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

The New Guy said:


> That took one minute of my day for something I won't need. You own me a dollar


Wow....you make $60/hr? What do you do......?


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Old_Hobo said:


> Wow....you make $60/hr? What do you do......?


I look up stuff on the interwebs then charge exorbitant rates to dissuade others from asking me to look up stuff on the interwebs.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Good work.....if you can get it.......


----------



## packnrat (Feb 26, 2014)

more proof computers hate me.
not sure why most of what i try and search for others find so easily.


.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The New Guy said:


> I look up stuff on the interwebs then charge exorbitant rates to dissuade others from asking me to look up stuff on the interwebs.


Sorry, but you don't have a signed contract for the work, no pay for you.


----------

